# Jacko Is Dead



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

*(CNN)* -- Entertainer Michael Jackson was taken to a hospital on Thursday, according to a Los Angeles Fire Department official.








A Los Angeles fire official told CNN that paramedics arrived at Michael Jackson's home after a 911 call.

Fire Capt. Steve Ruda told CNN a 911 call came in from a west Los Angeles residence at 12:21 p.m. and the patient was treated and transferred to the UCLA Medical Center. 
Asked specifics of the patient's condition, the spokesman said he could not discuss them because of federal privacy laws.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

*Michael Jackson Rushed To Hospital:CPR In Progress*

Michael Jackson has been rushed to a L.A. hospital. Reports say CPR was in progress. One unconfirmed report carried by a radio station said he has died.
Reports say a heart attack may be the cause. He had been preparing for a "comeback tour."


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Michael Jackson*

Just confirmed he died...crazy week for celebrity deaths huh?

*Reports: Michael Jackson hospitalized*










LOS ANGELES -- Michael Jackson has been rushed to the hospital, a fire department official told the Los Angeles Times.
Capt. Steve Ruda said Thursday that Jackson was not breathing when Los Angeles Fire Department paramedics responded to a call at his Los Angeles home about 12:30 p.m. The paramedics performed CPR and took him to UCLA Medical Center, Ruda told the newspaper.
L. Londell McMillan, a lawyer for Jackson, did not have any information. Messages left for other Jackson associates were not immediately returned.
The hospitalization was first reported by the Web site TMZ.
The emergency entrance at the UCLA Medical Center, which is near Jackson's rented home, was roped off Thursday with police tape.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: Michael Jackson*

Ed McMahon, Farrah Fawcett, and now MJ.

Well... bad things happen in 3's.


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

*re: Jacko Is Dead *

Updated: 22 minutes ago
Text size: increase text sizedecrease text size
Michael Jackson dies: Report

FROM NEWSDAY.COM
5:44 PM EDT, June 25, 2009

Jackson

Pop star Michael Jackson in 2007. (AP photo by Danny Moloshok)

Michael Jackson suffered a heart attack this afternoon at his home and paramedics were not able to revive him, TMZ reported. Jackson was administered CPR in the ambulance, the gossip site said.

The Los Angeles Fire Department says Michael was not breathing when paramedics arrived.

PHOTOS: Michael Jackson through the years

Michael is survived by three children: Michael Joseph Jackson, Jr., Paris Michael Katherine Jackson and Prince "Blanket" Michael Jackson II.

Joe Jackson, the family patriarch, had told the site his son "is not doing well" when news of his heart attacked first broke.

OK! magazine's Web site says the publication confirmed the King of Pop was taken to the emergency room at Cedars-Sinai Medical Center and that streets surrounding the hospital were blocked by police and yellow tape.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: Michael Jackson Rushed To Hospital:CPR In Progress*

Just heard on channel 5 that he is dead. Did hear that he was in cardiac arrest but not sure what caused that.


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Michael Jackson*

I guess!



Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Ed McMahon, Farrah Fawcett, and now MJ.
> 
> Well... bad things happen in 3's.


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: Michael Jackson*

+1


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*King Of Pop Michael Jackson Dies At 50*

*Pop Star Suffered Cardiac Arrest, Was Rushed To UCLA Medical Center*

LOS ANGELES (CBS) ―King of Pop Michael Jackson died Thursday at a Los Angeles hospital where he was rushed around 1 p.m. PT by paramedics.

Jackson, 50, suffered cardiac arrest.

Capt. Steve Ruda told the Los Angeles Times earlier Thursday that paramedics responded to a call at Jackson's home around 12:26 p.m. Ruda said Jackson was not breathing when they arrived.

Law enforcement sources and city officials told the LA Times that Jackson was declared dead by doctors Thursday afternoon after arriving in a deep coma at the hospital.

Jackson had announced months ago that he would be doing a comeback tour, but his representatives announced in May that the the star would postpone several of his London shows scheduled for this summer.

Jackson, who has sold more than 750 million albums and won 13 Grammys, hasn't undertaken a a major tour since 1997 or released an album of new material since 2001.

The 50-year-old singer has been seen in public infrequently since he was acquitted of child molestation in California in 2005. He has struggled to pay his debts, and was forced last year to give up the deed to Neverland, his 2,500-acre ranch and miniature amusement park in California.

On May 20, Jackson's representatives announced several postponments to his London comeback shows scheduled for this summer. The opening night at the 02 Arena had been set for July 8 but was be moved back to July 13, promoters said. In addition, other shows scheduled for July were moved to 2010.

The delays fueled speculation that Jackson was suffering from health ailments.

Also in May, his publicist and general manager filed a $44 million lawsuit against the pop star claiming he has not paid her for deals she's made. Raymone Bain of Washington had been Jackson's spokeswoman for more than five years, speaking on his behalf in all sorts of matters including his child molestation trial. Three years ago, Jackson expanded her role by appointing her the head of the Michael Jackson Co. Inc. and his personal general manager.

In November 2008, Jackson was reportedly too sick to travel to London to testify in a suit claiming he owes an Arab sheikh $7 million. Jackon sought to give his testimony by video link from the United States.

Jackson has often been seen wearing a surgical mask in public. In one infamous 2002 court appearance in California, he appeared to have a bandage hanging from his hollowed-out nose.

Despite much speculation about his radically changed appearance over the years, he has denied having had any alterations to his face other than two operations on his nose to help him breathe better to hit higher notes.

Jackson, a twice-divorced father of three, said during his 50th birthday celebration last year that he aims to provide a a normal life for his children.

"I am letting them enjoy their childhood as much as possible. ... I let them go to the arcade and go to the movies and do things. I think that comes naturally. I want them to get to do things I didn't get to do," he said.

"I get pretty emotional when I see them having a wonderful time," he said.

As for his career, Jackson said he's "looking forward to doing a lot of great things. ... I think the best is yet to come in my true humble opinion."

He said recording the blockbuster albums "Thriller" and "Off the Wall" were the happiest times of his life.

"That meant very much to me and seemed to be received so beautifully by the public and the world. You know, I enjoyed it very much," he said.


http://wbztv.com/national/michael.jackson.hospitalized.2.1059770.html


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Michael Jackson*

Rot in hell perv.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

I won't be sharing in the tears, friggin pervert. Should have happened 20 years ago.


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Like I said before...KIDS ACROSS THE GLOBE ARE NOW SAFE!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

NewEngland2007 said:


> I won't be sharing in the tears, friggin pervert. Should have happened 20 years ago.


50 years ago would have been better,running down his fathers leg.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: Michael Jackson*



Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Ed McMahon, Farrah Fawcett, and now MJ.
> 
> Well... bad things happen in 3's.


Then we still have one more bad thing to go, because the death of a child molester is a GOOD thing.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Oh thats a real shame


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: Michael Jackson*



Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Ed McMahon, Farrah Fawcett, and now MJ.
> 
> Well... bad things happen in 3's.


Let's see if I got this: ONE: Ed McMahon. TWO: Farrah Fawcett.

. . . . what's the third bad thing??? I'm counting only two.


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

and I thought I was the only one that was going to be happy about his death


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

kwflatbed said:


> 50 years ago would have been better,running down his fathers leg.


Um, it took a while for me to "get it," but now that I get it, I completely agree!


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

mikey742 said:


> and I thought I was the only one that was going to be happy about his death


You're amongst friends here my man.


----------



## celticsfan (Dec 18, 2007)

Word is, he had no heart, and died when asked to be given a transplanted white one.


----------



## BrickCop (Dec 23, 2004)

Of course it's sad whenever someone dies but wait for the onslaught of idolatry. He was by all accounts a talented singer but he will be mourned as if he were some type of God.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

I only wish that TMZ could send a team to *HELL *for us so we'd have video and still photos of this scumbag suffering mightily for all the damage he did to innocent children over the years.

As far as I'm concerned Michael Jackson died a very long time ago, back when this:










became this:










GOOD RIDDANCE, YOU SICK BASTARD.


----------



## Redleg13D (May 19, 2007)

He was 50, but how old was his nose?

Just think... he was born a poor black boy, and died a rich white woman!


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Can they even bury or cremate this guy without the EPA getting involved?


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

somehow this got posted twice...


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

Whatever, can't say I really cared about him!


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

I suppose I'll get bashed about for this, but I don't think he was guilty of child molestation. My brother is a child magnet. They go crazy for him and he plays with them and makes them laugh et cetera. He's like a pied piper. I know that it's possible for an adult to truly love children in a healthy way.

Would I let my children near MJ? Not a prayer. He's too odd in the head. 

BUT - if someone were to molest my daughter, it would not make it to court. EVERY family that accused him of those heinous acts took money instead of justice. Who would consider that justice? 

Add in the fact that these same people KNEW what he had been accused of previously and sent their children off to him anyway.... I just am not convinced that he did it.


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Imagine being the one performing CPR on him! You'd keep bouncing through to the strecher!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

And I thought he _Never Can Say Goodbye_...
So much for _I'll Be There_ huh.
I guess the _Dancing Machine_ is broken beyond repair...
_I'll Come Home To You_? I think not...
_We're Almost There_.. You sure are, and Beelzebub is a-waitin' for ya Wacko Jacko and there _Ain't No Sunshine_ where your going and you WON'T _Enjoy Yourself_.
Bottom line Wacko J.; JUST _BEAT IT_!!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Michael Jackson Dies Posted Jun 25th 2009 5:20PM by TMZ Staff








We've just learned *Michael Jackson* has died. He was 50.

Michael suffered a cardiac arrest earlier this afternoon at his Holmby Hills home and paramedics were unable to revive him. We're told when paramedics arrived Jackson had no pulse and they never got a pulse back.

A source tells us Jackson was dead when paramedics arrived. A cardiologist at UCLA tells TMZ Jackson died of cardiac arrest.

Once at the hospital, the staff tried to resuscitate him but he was completely unresponsive.

A source inside the hospital told us there was "absolute chaos" after Jackson arrrived. People who were with the singer were screaming, "You've got to save him! You've got to save him!"

We're told one of the staff members at Jackson's home called 911.

*La Toya ran *in the hospital sobbing after Jackson was pronounced dead.

Michael is survived by three children: Michael Joseph Jackson, Jr., Paris Michael Katherine Jackson and Prince "Blanket" Michael Jackson II.

_Story developing..._


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Boston Irish Lass said:


> I suppose I'll get bashed about for this, but I don't think he was guilty of child molestation. My brother is a child magnet. They go crazy for him and he plays with them and makes them laugh et cetera. He's like a pied piper. I know that it's possible for an adult to truly love children in a healthy way.
> 
> Would I let my children near MJ? Not a prayer. He's too odd in the head.
> 
> ...


I spoke to one of the investigating detectives who handled one of the original cases back in the early 90s; he told me that Jackson was "guilty as hell," they just couldn't come up with enough evidence for a definite conviction. He also said they found magazines that were bordering on child porn but did not quite cross that line.

You said upi wonder how some parents could bring their children to Jackson even though they knew about the accusations.... you answered your own question, MONEY.

On a related topic, his funeral is going to be a real circus. I'm glad I'm back here on this coast and will miss it.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Michael Jackson*



Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Ed McMahon, Farrah Fawcett, and now MJ.
> 
> Well... bad things happen in 3's.


Ed McMahon dying = bad thing

Farah Fawcett dying = bad thing

The pedophile Michael Jackson dying = not a bad thing

Thats only 2 in my book


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Another Baby Puncher bites the dust. I hope he Suffered through his last moments.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

He probably died in a moment of silent medication.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

He was watching old films of MacCauley Culkin and vapor locked when he popped a chub.


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

It's pretty sad that when there is news that a US serviceman/woman has died serving their country no one bats an eye but when a celebrity dies the world stops.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

*BREAKING NEWS*: Jackson went into cardiac arrest after becoming overwhelmed by indecision while he was putting on a face.


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

jeepy said:


> *breaking news*: Jackson went into cardiac arrest after becoming catatonic with indecision while he was putting on a face.


hahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

As a musician, there is no arguing that he deserves whatever credit is, was, or is going to be bestowed upon him. His work in terms of his profession is iconic, not taking that away.

That being said, as a person, you couldn't get more screwed-up, freaky, and downright revolting. His Neverland Ranch with theme park and animals, merry go rounds, sleepovers, and whatever the heck else was around there was nothing more than a filthy rich pedophiles way to groom children. Along with probably being the most recognized pop star in the world, he also has the dubious honor of being the most recognized pedophile.

What is even more disgusting is that, before MJ was even cold, Al Sharpton already held a press conference in New York basically decrying everyone for making accusations against Michael Jackson and blabbering on that before Barack Obama came along, Michael Jackson was so influential to the people around him. Although not as long and drawn out as the OJ trial, this will be a circus like we haven't seen on TV in a while.

Check this website out, it has Jacksons Faces, commentary, and comparisons. Pretty funny.

A Photographic History of Michael Jacksons Face


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

frapmpd24 said:


> Check this website out, it has Jacksons Faces, commentary, and comparisons. Pretty funny.
> 
> A Photographic History of Michael Jacksons Face


The only picture missing from photographic history of Michael Jackson's face is the one taken tonight, the one where he has *X*es for eyes.


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

This autopsy should be fun....


----------



## Sgt.Joe Friday (May 7, 2009)

The dude could dance.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Jeepy said:


> The only picture missing from photographic history of Michael Jackson's face is the one taken tonight, the one where he has *X*es for eyes.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

Nuke_TRT said:


>


are you sure that's michael jackson and not latoya? looks just like latoya!


----------



## BrickCop (Dec 23, 2004)

The body is still warm and the MJ jokes are rolling in...

He went into cardiac arrest after the boy sleeping in his bed turned and whispered "Michael I'm actually 18 not 12".

His last words to the paramedics were "take me to Children's Hospital".

'Dead Man Moon Walking'.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

_*WOW, THIS WAS FAST!!!!*_ Tonight the Franklin Mint released a brand-new, commemorative face mask just in time to capitalize on the death of Jacko yet in plenty of time for Halloween 2009. I don't want to break copyright laws by posting an image in this thread, so I'll just link to the freshly-released photos and say a little prayer that I don't get in trouble with the Franklin Mint people:

http://i262.photobucket.com/albums/ii112/jeepyma/wacko-jacko-mask.jpg

.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

BrickCop said:


> His last words to the paramedics were "take me to Children's Hospital".


The best one so far!!!!


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

I bet Farrah's pissed... a few hours of good publicity and condolences, and then Zap!! 

That story's dead.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Sam1974 said:


> are you sure that's michael jackson and not latoya? looks just like latoya!


Mike and Latoya is one and the same are they not?


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

Now I'm hearing that he may have gone into cardiac arrest after taking too much Demerol.

Report: 'Michael Jackson Collapsed After an Injection of Potent Demerol' | EntertainmentJAM

Night, night, people.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Good ridence, I wont shed a fuckiing tear for the child molester,I hope he rots in hell.


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Hope he spends eternity in hell, Attacked every half hour by those at least four times his age.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

8MORE said:


> Hope he spends eternity in hell, Attacked every half hour by those at least four times his age.


That would be hell for him. A 200 year old instead of a 2 year old.


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

JMB1977 said:


> This autopsy should be fun....


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Well, at least Farah wasn't the only rich white woman to die today. 

And glad my Michael Jackson jokes are relevant again...my favorite:
Q: Whats the difference between Michael Jackson and acne?
A: Acne does'nt come on a kids face untill they're 13


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

I couldn't tell if I was watching CNN or Inside Edition tonight.


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

Good Riddance, It's a shame that he didn't suffer that pain he deserves!


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

They are now going to simply prop him up in a wax museum.


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

The really bad news is that now I get to listen to clips of his songs of every [email protected] station for awhile - up to now I had managed to avoid them and couldn't identify one of his songs to save my life.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

The biggest tragedy is that all of us who loved Farrah now have to dig deep into the news to find any tributes to her. That woman went though hell with her disease, showed courage and love right up to the end yet her death is totally overshadowed by a sick moral disaster who couldn't even accept himself for what he was.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Mar 23, 2009)

2 bucks says he died of an overdose. Ah too bad you $^&*( freek.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

They are saying he OD on demoral


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I really dont know think the news will cover this for that long. I think hussein-obama will put an end to anything that has more TV coverage than him. either way I could not care less about the perv.

I just heard that due to the fact he was 99% plastic, he will be melted down and turned into lego blocks so little kids can play with him for a change.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

I just received this text message:

"Due to the fact that Jacko was 99% plastic, he will be melted down in to Legos. Now little kids can play with him for a change."


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

I don't care a damn that he was a talented musician. The guy was a child molester Good Riddance. I can't stand all this sympathy for him.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

This just in, Michael Jackson did not die from a heart attack as previously reported. He died in the Children's Ward from a stroke.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Pats2009 said:


>


Is the Brain Freeze one new? I don't remember that one.

*President Obama Sends Condolences To Michael Jackson's Family, Fans*

MTV.com - Jocelyn Vena - ‎1 hour ago‎
Although President Obama held a press conference on Friday (June 26), no one asked him for his reaction to the news of Michael Jackson's death on Thursday in Los Angeles.
How Obama Handled Jackson's Death CBS News

Gibbs Comments On Michael Jackson On Behalf Of Obama New York Daily News

THATS BS!!! You talk about Jacko but not Farrah? What the deuce!?! You can't pick and choose. It's not even the Presidents place to say anything he wasn't even asked!


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Its the best he has looked in decades!!! He will be frozen in cryogenics and placed next to ted williams and walt disney!










We have not heard the last of this. there will be scandals, investigations hospital misuse, coroner misuse, doctor misuse, caretaker misuse, family scandal and the list goes on and on. Be prepared to hear this in the news for the next 6 to 12 months at least..
:woot:


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Michael Jackson*



Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Ed McMahon, Farrah Fawcett, and now MJ.
> 
> Well... bad things happen in 3's.


Except Jackson got a prayer and 30 second moment of silence on the floor of Congress today.

I didn't see the same given for Ed McMahon, who served bravely in the USMC in two of our nations wars, was a combat pilot, and rose to the rank of colonel in the Marine Corps and Brig General in the Califonia NG.

As if there wasn't enough evidence that congress' priorities were screwed up.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

TRPDiesel said:


> They are now going to simply prop him up in a wax museum.


 Hell, they won't even have to embalm the mofo.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

so i'm wondering who will end up with his nose collection. did he leave that to his kids? how creepy is that?? "come look at what my daddy left me.. all his noses!"
"wow, that's so cool!".. will they bring them to school for show and tell?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Im surprised Odrama isnt ordering the flags to half staff for the pos.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2009)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Im surprised Odrama isnt ordering the flags to half staff for the pos.


Hey jap. Who is the guy who got all bent out of shape over your FB post?


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

*Michael Jackson's death sparks bus brawl*

*Michael Jackson's death sparks bus brawl*

MIAMI (Reuters) - A fight broke out on a Florida bus when news of 
Michael Jackson's death sparked debate over whether he should be 
remembered as a great musical talent, and one passenger was charged 
with assault, police said on Friday.

The bus was moving through the city of North Lauderdale on Thursday 
when passenger James Kiernan received a text message about Jackson's 
death on his cell phone, and he read it aloud on the bus, the Broward 
County Sheriff's Department said.

The unidentified bus driver opined that "Michael Jackson should have been 
in jail long ago," prompting Kiernan, 60, to retort that "the world just lost a 
great musical talent," the police report said.

It said the last remark enraged another passenger, Henry Wideman, who 
started a swearing match with Kiernan, then pulled out a knife and chased 
Kiernan down the aisle with it.

The driver called his dispatcher and pulled over near a convenience store 
to wait for sheriff's deputies, who arrested Wideman, 54. He remained in 
jail on Friday on a charge of aggravated assault with a deadly weapon.

Michael Jackson's death sparks bus brawl - Yahoo! News


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Michael Jackson's death sparks bus brawl*

well, i had a debate with a woman yesterday. It was quite random and she got heated. I laughed at her. She surfing the web on her cell phone as i was standing in line behind her at stop n shop. She turned to me and said "it's a shame Michael Jackson died". I just smiled because i knew where it was leading.. She said "he was a great musician and didn't deserve the heartbreak of being falsely accused of molestation". I laughed and said "are you serious??? he was a sick, demented, child molester and the sickest thing is that parents were sending their kids to him in hopes he would molest them so they could collect money"... she FLIPPED OUT ON ME asking me where my proof was and stuff. I calmly said to her "listen, i don't know you so i'm going to assume you are a bleeding heart liberal and please, don't talk to me anymore". when she left, the cashier said "that was classic!"...
yea you can always spot a bleeding heart liberal a mile away.. they are the ones who have compassion for the worst people on the planet..


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: Michael Jackson's death sparks bus brawl*

Clearly Michael Jackson was a "musical talent". However, he was clearly not quite right in the head with his "love for the kids". Is it a shame he's dead? No. His iconic days were over a long time ago when he started sleeping with boys. He's $400 million in debt, so clearly his money making days are/were long gone.

He's a celebrity turned diddler. Now he's 6 feet under. My response: "oh well, no loss". But the $400 million in bad debt write-offs by creditors owed is not going to help the economy. That S.O.B.!!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Do you think he was ever going to repay his debts ???

We do not need to start new threads.

As many have said in the past this is the thread we were all waiting to
see posted.

*JACKO THE WACKO IS DEAD*


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

(deleted, USMCMP5811 beat me too it!)

Whats the difference between Michael Jackson and a grocery bag?
-One is white, made out of plastic, and dangerous for kids to play with.

The other, you put your groceries in.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I did think he had talent when he was a small black boy. When he grew up to be a rich white woman he just became wierd. Granted a change like that must have messed him up alot.


----------



## JF5 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Michael Jackson Rushed To Hospital:CPR In Progress*



SPINMASS said:


> Just heard on channel 5 that he is dead. Did hear that he was in cardiac arrest but not sure what caused that.


You think maybe it was the Demerol he was taking for the past 20 yrs as well as the dilaudid, prozac, xanax, OC's and vicodin to list a few...oh yeah and he topped it off with prilosec to ease his upset stomach.

It is sad thing to happen to him but how much pain was he really in??


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

RIP you Level III sex offender!


----------



## JF5 (Aug 23, 2005)

Okay I have to........If your offended, TOO BAD!


Farrah dies and ends up at the pearly gates when St Peter greets her and says: "Farrah you have fought a tremendous battle, were truly an angel on Earth, will be remembered by millions and we are blessed to now have you as one of our angels." I would like to grant you one wish for those left on Earth. Farrah says to St Peter: "I want all the children on the planet to be safe!"

A few hours later: Michael Jackson dies from "cardiac arrest"


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

*Rev. Jesse Jackson Says Family Wants 2nd Autopsy*

*LOS ANGELES -- *The Rev. Jesse Jackson says Michael Jackson's family wants an independent autopsy following the pop star's sudden death at age 50. 

Jesse Jackson said after a Chicago press conference Saturday that there are unanswered questions surrounding the King of Pop's death, including about the role of the personal cardiologist who was with him.

The Los Angeles County coroner's office performed an autopsy on the singer's body on Friday but deferred a finding on the cause of death pending further tests that could take more than a month.

Jesse Jackson says the family's wound from the pop star's death is being kept open by the mystery of the cause of death.

Spiritual teacher Deepak Chopra, a friend of the pop star, says he had been concerned since 2005 that Michael Jackson was abusing prescription painkillers.

*Jackson Family Doctor Hires Lawyer*
A Houston lawyer says his firm has been hired by the doctor who reportedly was with Michael Jackson when the pop star was fatally stricken in his Los Angeles home.

William M. Stradley, a partner in the firm of Stradley, Chernoff & Alford, says his firm has been hired by Dr. Conrad Murray.

Stradley says investigators have indicated Murray is considered a witness and is not a target in any way.

Stradley says one of the partners, Edward Chernoff, is in Los Angeles meeting with Police Department investigators.

Stradley says he doesn't know if Murray is taking part in Saturday's meeting.

Stradley says Murray accompanied Jackson to the hospital, but he doesn't know if it was Murray who performed CPR on the singer or called 911.

The attorney says Murray has cooperated with police from the beginning and never left Los Angeles.
AP Rev. Jesse Jackson Says Family Wants 2nd Autopsy - Entertainment News Story - WCVB Boston

 Does the great Rev Jackson have to stick his nose everywhere?!?!?!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> *Jacko Is Dead*


Who gives a ^@CK.....next thread!!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: Rev. Jesse Jackson Says Family Wants 2nd Autopsy*

#%CK him...and .#%CK Jesse Jackson..


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Rev. Jesse Jackson Says Family Wants 2nd Autopsy*



7costanza said:


> #%CK him...and .#%CK Jesse Jackson..


AMEN Rev!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Rev. Jesse Jackson Says Family Wants 2nd Autopsy*

I have anidea. We can give the Rev. an Autopsy while he is breathing


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Rev. Jesse Jackson Says Family Wants 2nd Autopsy*



7costanza said:


> #%CK him...and .#%CK Jesse Jackson..


+1


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

One thread on wacko please !!!!!


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

> It's pretty sad that when there is news that a US serviceman/woman has died serving their country no one bats an eye but when a celebrity dies the world stops.


I actually heard someone call a radio station yesterday morning & comment on the flag being at half staff at the Framingham barracks. She then asked if it was for michael jackson. I guess there really is such a thing as a stupid question. The next caller had to explain that the flag had been lowered for a soldier who had been killed.

I don't know why, but the stupidity of people never fails to amaze me. Anyone with more than two brain cells knows that michael jackson has never done anything to earn the honor of the American flag lowered for him.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

*When Farrah Fawcett arrived at Heaven, God granted her one wish. She wished for all of the children to be safe, so God killed Michael Jackson. *


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

Andy0921 said:


> *When Farrah Fawcett arrived at Heaven, God granted her one wish. She wished for all of the children to be safe, so God killed Michael Jackson. *


that's the third time that joke has appeared in this thread..lmmfao :!:


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> _*When Farrah Fawcett arrived at Heaven, God granted her one wish. She wished for all of the children to be safe, so God killed Michael Jackson. *_


\


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Sam1974 said:


> that's the third time that joke has appeared in this thread..lmmfao :!:


I would like to communicate my earnest apologies to you Sam, as I did not have time to spool through 96 posts.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

Andy0921 said:


> I would like to communicate my earnest apologies to you Sam, as I did not have time to spool through 96 posts.


no worries Andy.. just don't let it happen again! :wow:

:woot:


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

liberals don't care if someone else's kid gets skinned.

amazing the amount of apologists out there in the world for that diddler.

_new report says michael jackson died choking on some 12 year old nuts_ :smokin:


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

New reports said the cause of death was food poisoning. He ate a 12 year olds nuts


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2009)

Did you hear about the McJackson Memorial Burger?

It's 50 year-old meat between 10 year-old buns.


----------



## dave7336 (Mar 25, 2006)

Q: Why did Michael Jackson call his ranch Neverland?
A: Because he used to tell the kids "if the police ever ask, just tell them that it NEVER happened"


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: Michael Jackson*



OfficerObie59 said:


> Except Jackson got a prayer and 30 second moment of silence on the floor of Congress today.
> 
> I didn't see the same given for Ed McMahon, who served bravely in the USMC in two of our nations wars, was a combat pilot, and rose to the rank of colonel in the Marine Corps and Brig General in the Califonia NG.
> 
> As if there wasn't enough evidence that congress' priorities were screwed up.


This should be leading every newscast.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Mon Jun 29, 2009 7:33 am EDT
*How Michael Jackson helped start the Patriots dynasty*

By Chris Chase









Without Adam Vinateri, the New England Patriots wouldn't have won three Super Bowl titles. Without Tom Brady(notes), Adam Vinatieri(notes) wouldn't have been in a position to give the Patriots those titles. Without Bill Belichick, Tom Brady's quarterbacking wouldn't have set-up Adam Vinateri to hit the kicks to win those titles. And without Robert Kraft, Bill Belichick wouldn't have been in New England to help both Brady and Vinateiri win those titles. And without Michael Jackson (yes, that Michael Jackson), Bob Kraft wouldn't have bought the New England Patriots and the dynasty that was may never have been. 
As Forbes described in a 2005 article, Michael Jackon's 1984 Victory tour was directly responsible for Kraft purchasing Foxboro Stadium in 1988, a transaction that eventually led to him being able to buy the team in 1994.
In 1988 Kraft and a partner put up $25 million to buy the Foxboro stadium from the Sullivan family, besting a $16 million offer from the Pats' owner, Kiam. (Kraft would buy out his 50-50 partner for a small premium five years later.) [Former Patriots owner, and current Foxboro Stadium owner] Charles Sullivan had used the stadium as collateral to fund [Michael Jackson's] Victory Tour back in 1984. Overleveraged, Sullivan went bankrupt and was forced to sell the arena. To this day Kraft's collection of photos and mementos includes a poster from the ill-fated tour. ​Basically, Sullivan got in over his head funding Michael Jackson's Victory tour (something that those concert organizers in London can commiserate with now) and was forced to sell the stadium because of the bad investment, a move which furthered Bob Kraft's quest to own his hometown Patriots. (Because Kraft owned the stadium, the team couldn't be sold without his approval. When new owner Victor Kiam wanted to sell to a St. Louis businessman intent on re-selling the team or moving it, Kraft stepped in and bid 50 percent more, buying the Patriots for $172 million in 1994.
It was a transaction that began a run toward three Super Bowls, a perfect regular season and the career of one of the greatest coaches and quarterbacks that the league has ever seen. And to think, it was all set in motion by the guy with the glove moonwalking across the stage. "Wanna' Be Startin' Somethin'" indeed.
_Thanks, FanNation, via Boston Globe_


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

*Michael Jackson helped NE Patriots win SB's*

Mon Jun 29, 2009 7:33 am EDT
*How Michael Jackson helped start the Patriots dynasty*

By Chris Chase









Without Adam Vinateri, the New England Patriots wouldn't have won three Super Bowl titles. Without Tom Brady(notes), Adam Vinatieri(notes) wouldn't have been in a position to give the Patriots those titles. Without Bill Belichick, Tom Brady's quarterbacking wouldn't have set-up Adam Vinateri to hit the kicks to win those titles. And without Robert Kraft, Bill Belichick wouldn't have been in New England to help both Brady and Vinateiri win those titles. And without Michael Jackson (yes, that Michael Jackson), Bob Kraft wouldn't have bought the New England Patriots and the dynasty that was may never have been. 
As Forbes described in a 2005 article, Michael Jackon's 1984 Victory tour was directly responsible for Kraft purchasing Foxboro Stadium in 1988, a transaction that eventually led to him being able to buy the team in 1994.
In 1988 Kraft and a partner put up $25 million to buy the Foxboro stadium from the Sullivan family, besting a $16 million offer from the Pats' owner, Kiam. (Kraft would buy out his 50-50 partner for a small premium five years later.) [Former Patriots owner, and current Foxboro Stadium owner] Charles Sullivan had used the stadium as collateral to fund [Michael Jackson's] Victory Tour back in 1984. Overleveraged, Sullivan went bankrupt and was forced to sell the arena. To this day Kraft's collection of photos and mementos includes a poster from the ill-fated tour. ​Basically, Sullivan got in over his head funding Michael Jackson's Victory tour (something that those concert organizers in London can commiserate with now) and was forced to sell the stadium because of the bad investment, a move which furthered Bob Kraft's quest to own his hometown Patriots. (Because Kraft owned the stadium, the team couldn't be sold without his approval. When new owner Victor Kiam wanted to sell to a St. Louis businessman intent on re-selling the team or moving it, Kraft stepped in and bid 50 percent more, buying the Patriots for $172 million in 1994.
It was a transaction that began a run toward three Super Bowls, a perfect regular season and the career of one of the greatest coaches and quarterbacks that the league has ever seen. And to think, it was all set in motion by the guy with the glove moonwalking across the stage. "Wanna' Be Startin' Somethin'" indeed.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Michael Jackson helped NE Patriots win SB's*

Well that's just bullshit!


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: Michael Jackson helped NE Patriots win SB's*

I have a sneaky feeling theres more to this story or a story behind the story. Even reading this story MJ is not responsible for the patriots staying in New England...more like CEOs CFOs making the deal happen...


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Mar 23, 2009)

The family is thinking of cremating his body and coming out with a new Lego's set called "touch me".


----------



## Channy1984 (Jul 24, 2004)

Jackson's death is no real surprise. This is a guy who has been a psychological train wreck for the past 25 years or longer for that matter considering his childhood situation. It was obviously going to catch up with him physically at some point. His skin bleaching, sleeping with little kids, and other unhealthy lifestyle habits only made things worse. 

As far as molesting little kids, the fact of the matter is that even if he did not sexually molest them, he is still at fault for putting himself in a volatile situation which was still inappropriate. Being a grown adult and inviting other people's kids over your house for sleepovers is simply retarded and asking for trouble. The parents who authorized such a thing probably share the same amount of lunacy as he did. Enough Said.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Wacko Jacko is DEAD and lets leave him there.*


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

Thank you Harry, well put as always.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2009)

*Q: *Why does Michael Jackson like twenty eight year olds?
*
A: *Because there are twenty of them.

_______________________________*

Q: *How can you tell if Michael Jackson has a hot date?

*A: *There's a big wheel parked outside his house.

_______________________________

*Q: *What's brown and often found in a baby's diaper?

*A: *Michael Jackson's hand.

_______________________________


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*NY Congressman Blasts Michael Jackson As 'Pervert'*

*Rep. Peter King Rants About Deceased Pop Star In YouTube Video*

*Watch Video Here:Peter King: Michael Jackson A 'Pervert' And 'Low-Life' (VIDEO)*

*NEW YORK -- *A New York congressman says in a YouTube video that Michael Jackson was a "pervert."

Rep. Peter King said society is "glorifying" a "low-life" while ignoring the efforts of teachers, police officers, firefighters, veterans and volunteers.

Jackson was acquitted of molesting a boy.

In the video, the congressman says the "day in and day out" coverage of Jackson's death is "too politically correct."

He conceded that Jackson "may have been a good singer" and "did some dancing."

King is among the possible Republican contenders for the seat held by Democratic Sen. Kirsten Gillibrand (JILL'-uh-brand.)

King has said in the past that he represents the interests of "blue-collar conservatives."

NY Congressman Blasts Michael Jackson As 'Pervert' - Entertainment News Story - WCVB Boston


----------



## PapaBear (Feb 23, 2008)

Michael Jackson's now defunct tour included an appearance at the only WalMart in England. He wanted to do his show there because little boy's pants are half off!!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

NEWSFLASH......Michael, aka peepee toucher, Jackson is still dead THANK GOD!


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

kwflatbed said:


> *NY Congressman Blasts Michael Jackson As 'Pervert'*
> 
> *Rep. Peter King Rants About Deceased Pop Star In YouTube Video*
> 
> ...


 Finally, someone of prominance finally fucking said it.


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

His fans are killing themselves???

* DEVASTATED Michael Jackson fanatics have committed suicide because of the superstar's death, according to the singer's biggest online fan club. *

Up to 12 heartbroken followers of the star have taken their lives - including one Brit - said the MJJcommunity website. 
The startling claim came as it was revealed a Jackson lookalike in Russia cut his wrists after the star's death was announced. 
Gary Taylor, who runs MJJcommunity.com, said: "I know there has been an increase, I now believe the figure is 12. I believe there may have been one Briton who has taken their life. 
"It is a serious situation that these people are going through but Michael Jackson would never want this. He would want them to live." 
Russian fan Pável Talaláyev was found bleeding heavily at his home in Moscow just hours after it was announced that Jackson had died. 
But an ambulance crew found him in time on Friday and managed to save his life. 
One of the ambulance men said: "He was in a terrible state and kept on saying: 'It's all the same to me. I'm going to kill myself. It's the worst tragedy of my life and I don't want to live any more. I don't know why you saved my life, I want to be with him'." 
Pável - Russia's most famous Jacko lookalike - modelled himself on the star from the age of nine.

Michael Jackson's fans 'commit suicide' | The Sun |News


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Mar 23, 2009)

Now the city of Los Angeles want donation to help pay for the cost of the freak show. Are you Fu&8 kidding me! Sent the bill to the Jackson family. If any city in Mass had a large cost it would send a bill to the estate. These people in Mexifornia must smoke pot 24/7. I tell you what&#8230;Go Fu&k your self when it come to getting extra money. Obama will dish it out of the next Stimulus bill.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Michael didn't die...

He'll be spotted with Elvis stealing a car somewhere.

Just sayin...


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Rooster Cogburn said:


> Now the city of Los Angeles want donation to help pay for the cost of the freak show. Are you Fu&8 kidding me! Sent the bill to the Jackson family. If any city in Mass had a large cost it would send a bill to the estate. These people in Mexifornia must smoke pot 24/7. I tell you what&#8230;Go Fu&k your self when it come to getting extra money. Obama will dish it out of the next Stimulus bill.


Don't believe everything you hear (or read) on the news.

California isn't any worse off than Massachusetts, they just have more people.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

LA Copper said:


> Don't believe everything you hear (or read) on the news.
> 
> California isn't any worse off than Massachusetts, they just have more people.


Ammended to delete the first sentence. That was meant for another thread.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Why isn't the family/estate being billed for at least some of the cost of services for this circus? They could have prevented all of this by having a private, family memorial. They chose not to do that. They didn't do it for the fans, they did it for publicity. What would the fans have done if the family decided to have a private service at Neverland? Absolutely nothing. The fans wanted to say goodbye? Well that's just too bad. They'll get over it. And, if they don't, that's just too bad. 

This wasn't a memorial it was one big infomercial to promote jackson memorabilia. I find it unconscionable that the family paraded those kids out at this media event. The kids should have gone to the private service, but not this. I didn't watch the event, but I saw clips on the news & I found it odd that this was the first time I have seen those kids' faces. As much as I didn't like the man, he was still their father. It's sickening that they not only have to deal with the death of the only parent they had but also have to deal with that family using them to boost revenue.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

You'd think the Jackson family would step forward and offer to cover the cost. I have a hunch they don't have the cash flow they should, lot of hangers on and leeches around the whole family, not just on Michael. 

I feel badly for the kids. They didn't ask to be born to a crazy bull **** and a drug addicted pedophile. But still, that was their dad, and all they knew until now. Hopefully, there is at least one Jackson family member who is not a substance abuser and/or mental case who will step forward and give them some semblance of stabilty. There's no way they've had a great life up to now if Jacko was always stoned and effed up.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

Holy shit Michael Jackson died, I hadn't heard, he was such a nice person, greatest entertainer ever, and saved the world all be himself. We should name the country's capitol after him. MJackson DC


----------



## EH466 (Apr 21, 2008)

94c said:


> Michael didn't die...
> 
> He'll be spotted with Elvis stealing a car somewhere.
> 
> Just sayin...


Mj is down in cuba with elvis and 2pac working on more greatest hits albums.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Have Media Overplayed Jackson Story?*

*According to Pew research, the public believes star's death generated too much coverage*

July 8, 2009
- Noreen O'Leary









*NEW YORK* Nearly two in three Americans said news organizations gave too much coverage to the sudden death of Michael Jackson in the days following his June 25 heart attack in Los Angeles, according to the Pew Research Center for the People & the Press.

While 64 percent deemed media attention to the 50-year-old pop superstar excessive, 29 percent thought it was appropriate and only 3 percent thought there was not enough coverage.

As reports of Jackson's death dominated media coverage at week's end, 30 percent of those surveyed during June 26-29 said they followed those stories "very closely," with that level similar to the 28 percent who said they followed the death of NBC newsman Tim Russert very closely in June 2008 and the 30 percent who followed the death of crocodile hunter Steve Irwin very closely in September 2006. Nonetheless, interest in Jackson's death is far less than the 54 percent who said they followed the sudden deaths of John F. Kennedy Jr. in July 1999 and Princess Diana in September 1997.

Half of those surveyed said the media struck the right balance between reporting on Jackson's musical legacy, forged over the past four decades, and his problematic personal life. Some 26 percent said the media focused too much on the scandals in Jackson's life; 11 percent thought the coverage weighed too heavily on Jackson's musical career.

African Americans followed the death of the singer more closely than the population as a whole. Eight in 10 African Americans said they followed news about Jackson's death very closely, compared with 22 percent of whites. Women followed the story more closely than men; 35 percent said they very closely paid attention compared to 26 percent for men. While Jackson hadn't released a big hit in 20 years, 38 percent of those under 40 said they followed the music icon's death very closely, compared with 27 percent of those between 40 and 64 and 20 percent of those 65 and older.

A separate analysis of media coverage by the Pew Research Center's Project for Excellence in Journalism showed that for the entire week of June 22-28 Jackson's death and the bloody unrest after the disputed Iranian elections received similar levels of media coverage. The protests in Iran made up 19 percent of the news hole for the week, while the Jackson story accounted for 18 percent. But from the time the Jackson story broke Thursday afternoon, June 25, to the end of the day Friday, 60 percent of the news coverage studied was devoted to his death, life story and legacy,

A agree way to overplayed... I can't even belive I posted this.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*The attention freak family just won't quit.*

Jul 12, 2009 9:00 am US/Eastern 
*LaToya Jackson Cries Conspiracy: MJ Was Murdered*

*British Papers Report Michael Jackson's Sister Believes He Was Killed By Hangers-On*

LONDON (CBS) ― Two British Sunday papers said LaToya Jackson believes her brother Michael Jackson was murdered by a group of conspirators trying to get hold of his fortune.

LaToya Jackson said she knows who is responsible for her brother's death and is determined to see them brought to justice, the News of the World reported.

According to the published interviews with The News of the World and The Mail on Sunday, she did not name any of the people she believes were involved and did not offer any evidence to support her claim that foul play was involved in the singer's sudden death on June 25.

"I feel it was all about money," she was quoted as saying by the News of the World. "Michael was worth well over a billion in music publishing assets and somebody killed him for that. He was worth more dead than alive."

She reportedly said the conspirators used powerful prescription drugs to keep Michael Jackson submissive and under control and also kept him away from his family.

She also claimed, the newspapers reported, that roughly $2 million worth of cash and jewelry was taken from Michael Jackson's rented mansion and has not been accounted for.

LaToya Jackson also was quoted as saying her brother did not want to perform the 50 London shows he had agreed to, but was pressured into that agreement.

The shows, to mark Michael Jackson's return to concert performing, had been scheduled to begin Monday at London's 02 Arena.

Officials are waiting for the return of toxicology reports before determining the cause of Michael Jackson's death.

The family had also ordered their own private autopsy, the results of which have not been made public. LaToya Jackson told The News of the World, "He had many needle marks on his neck and on his arms, and more about those will emerge in the next few weeks." She says the needle marks doesn't put a dent into her murder theory and that she won't relent until she finds out "what killed her brother."

LaToya Jackson: Michael Was Murdered By Bad Bunch - wbztv.com


----------



## uspresident1 (Jan 12, 2007)

Jackson Flag Tribute Sparks Controversy in Carson - KTLA

CARSON, Calif. -- A seemingly innocent tribute to Michael Jackson turned into a bit of a headache for the mayor of Carson.

Jim Dear, 56, ordered the American flag outside City Hall lowered to half-staff on July 7 -- the day of Jackson's funeral -- at the request of several younger interns.

The honor is one usually reserved for dead presidents, heroes and other prominent individuals.

Dear himself is not a Jackson fan, but he said he saw nothing wrong with lowering the flags, and a city policy enacted in 1996 gave him the power to do it.

Turns out, the city law was not in compliance with the U.S. Flag code, which states that only dignitaries like presidents and governors can order flags lowered.

Dear began receiving letters, emails and phone calls from around the country criticizing his actions.

He decided to consult a flag expert and five members of the city's Veterans Affairs Commission in an effort to change the city's flag laws.

As a result, the City Council passed legislation that strips the mayor of the ability to lower the American flag.

"I believe that as an American city, we should follow the U.S. Flag Code," Dear said.

Dear still has power over the city flag.

Dear says if given the chance to make the decision again, he would only lower the city flag. 
Copyright © 2009, KTLA-TV, Los Angeles

The idiots in this country really have their priorites straight. How's about this asshole mayor lowers the flag for the 4 Marines killed yesterday? How's about for the people killed outside Pittsburg by that maniac? The fucking assholes in this country contintue to amaze me day after day. There's real role models out giving their life almost everyday now and we lower the flag for a fucking skinner, pedophile, maggot named Michael Jackson.


----------



## BigMitch (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: Michael Jackson*



Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Ed McMahon, Farrah Fawcett, and now MJ.
> 
> Well... bad things happen in 3's.


Billy Mays died that week also. Leave it to him to throw in a 4th for free!:BNANA:


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Oh THANK GOD! I was afraid when I saw this thread again that the lil' prick had risen from the dead.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

His carcass still isn't in the ground, come on.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I dont think they can put him in the ground without violating some EPA laws.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I thought this thread died just like him.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

kwflatbed said:


> I thought this thread died just like him.


Comeback tour.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Dam NOOBS


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

kwflatbed said:


> I thought this thread died just like him.


We wouldn't be that lucky.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

kwflatbed said:


> I thought this thread died just like him.


He died???? ......I had no idea


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

This thread needs some propofol.


----------

